# Dallas News (positive{mostly})



## mikeffd (Jul 24, 2002)

Dallas is a great team with all stars they have two small problems though

Two many stars looking for time first of all. 

Second WANG ZHI ZHI

HE IS AWFUL damn don't sign him if u read his profile he likes britney spears!!!!!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

Zhi Zhi has potential, and hes definately been improving. Itd be great to see what the Mavs can do with him for a couple more years


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mikeffd</b>!
> Dallas is a great team with all stars they have two small problems though
> 
> Two many stars looking for time first of all.
> ...


What does his personal tastes have to do with his basketball ability? Nothing, so lets try not to take any further pot shots at people, alright?

If you are going to insult a player, why not back it up with logic and reasoning so others could join in on the conversation?

Thanks,
Retro.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree with Retro here, I cannot think of any instance where personal tastes are important in any aspect of the NBA game. 

Now team defense is an issue for the Mavs that needs attention! I wish they could and would hire a defensive coach who will make them want to have some pride on that end of the floor.


----------

